# 2001 Nissan Quest (Mercury Villager)



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

98k miles. Been having some intermittent problems like: driving down the road and Speedometer will go to 0 and odometer stops recording but car is running fine and will return in a few minutes. Or sometimes the battery and brake idiot lights come on but will go off after a few minutes. Today the air and radio quit but when restarted was fine. Next time trying to start it was like the battery was dead, wouldn't crank but all the gauges went all the way up and back down. a Few minutes latter it started fine.
Any suggestions what the problem might be?


----------

